# Launch Control Program



## 08'Jetta 2.5 (Nov 10, 2008)

How do I know if I have the Launch Control Program in my Jetta? I contacted the dealership and they told me that if I have the Tiptronic shift option I have the program. When I tried to use the program my car would only rev up to about 2200 RPMs. According to the owners manual it should get up to about 3200. How can I remedy that?


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Launch Control Program (08'Jetta 2.5)*

I didn't know the tiptronic tranny was programmed to LC. Interesting.


----------



## zach_mkv_rabbit (Jun 29, 2008)

Im almost positive that launch control is only available on cars equipped with DSG (GTI, GLI, R32). I checked the VW website and i couldn't find any features and specs on the regular jettas stating they have the launch control option.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

well there's your problem rick...
dsg only, dual clutch feature...


----------



## 08'Jetta 2.5 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

How would I know if I have DSG?


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (08'Jetta 2.5)*

no 2.5 rabbit or jetta has dsg


----------



## 08'Jetta 2.5 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: (easy cheese)*

Thanks for the info peeps? Hell of a lot better than the dealership. Peace...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (08'Jetta 2.5)*

you have a 2.5 Jetta 
you dont have DSG.
Launch Control is only avail for DSG


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_you have a 2.5 Jetta 
you dont have DSG.
Launch Control is only avail for DSG

Launch control is not on every DSG car. The only cars to get the LC program are the GLI, GTI, and .:R32. Everything else, DSG or not, does not have any type of launch control programming


----------



## jjoshac (Dec 1, 2008)

Can LC be easily programmed on 2009 Jetta Wolfsburg (with DSG) without voiding warranty???


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Launch control is not on every DSG car. The only cars to get the LC program are the GLI, GTI, and .:R32. Everything else, DSG or not, does not have any type of launch control programming

Not sure if you will void warranty or not, but I think the LC program can be "installed" on any DSG. (I dont see why not)
Otherwise, you are correct.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (jjoshac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jjoshac* »_Can LC be easily programmed on 2009 Jetta Wolfsburg (with DSG) without voiding warranty???

The new Jetta Wolfsburg has the 2.0T with the DSG.... the same unit in the GTI and the GLI as far as I know. Since those two cars have LC, than LC can be enabled or installed or whatever in your car as well. 
I remember the earlier GTI with DSG did not come with LC and people later got it enabled by the dealer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Have tried to see if the LC procedure works in your car? 
Turn off ESP, shift into S or Tip-mode, and while holding the brake with your left foot, slowly give gas. The should stay still but the engine should rev freely until 3000rpm. If the car begins to pull forward, STOP because you dont want to damage anything lol. Try and get the LC program from dealer (or some hack or whatever)


----------

